# Dangers of getting water from Spotless Water



## Davidwebbuk (11 Dec 2020)

Twenty - five litres of water all over the floor when the handle gives out as you walk in the front door. 

No photos of the chaos as we were too busy trying to mop it up!

Luckily the wife is quite forgiving!




Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlesuk (11 Dec 2020)

Must have been a nightmare! How does it work, you fill up at a self service location, or did they supply it direct? Their  container must have been too brittle,  or flawed, by the sounds of it.

At least it didn't leave watermarks 😁 (sorry, too soon?)


----------



## Davidwebbuk (11 Dec 2020)

Self service. It was my container. Obviously older and more aged than I thought it was. Oops

But one container made it home so I can at least do a water change tomorrow. 

Left vial is spotless, middle is tap and right is the mixture of the two I'll be aiming for (~10ppm nitrates). 





Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## lazybones51 (11 Dec 2020)

Time to invest in some sturdier water containers!


----------



## Davidwebbuk (11 Dec 2020)

That or a Pozzani filter...

Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## not called Bob (11 Dec 2020)

Had it lived in the sun? That's some failure there


----------



## Davidwebbuk (12 Dec 2020)

not called Bob said:


> Had it lived in the sun? That's some failure there


Been in my garage, out of direct sunlight or at least I thought it was...

Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (12 Dec 2020)

So it's not Spotless Waters fault then


----------



## Davidwebbuk (14 Dec 2020)

Aqua360 said:


> So it's not Spotless Waters fault then


I didn't say it was. 

Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Dec 2020)

not called Bob said:


> Had it lived in the sun?


Hi @Davidwebbuk 

My thoughts entirely. Some plastics and UV light don't mix. And the container would not need to have been in direct sunlight. There's a lot of UV light even on a cloudy day during the summer months. And, it's the UV that does the damage as you are no doubt aware. Having said that, I feel for you. You seem to have handled the whole situation very well. Plus, your wife was quite forgiving.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Dec 2020)

Davidwebbuk said:


> Left vial is spotless, middle is tap and right is the mixture of the two I'll be aiming for (~10ppm nitrates).


Hi @Davidwebbuk 

FYI, although there are seven colour _patches_ for nitrate, on my computer monitor, I only see five different _colours_. 10 ppm and 20 ppm look the same colour. Similarly, 40 ppm and 80 ppm look the same. Now, that may be of interest or the most useless piece of information that you've read today! 🤣

JPC


----------

